# Swift 580 PR Sundance Range



## folkiedave (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a Swift 580 PR top of the range Sundance with all the add-ons. Purchased at the beginning of May this year. 

I have been having serious trouble with the electrics. The van worked perfectly until the end of July and then the control panel failed after a drive Sheffield - Warwick. Not sure if we had anything in the battery or not. It was the panel that had failed. We did not think, nor did we know how to take the display panel off at that time. We couldn't have done it anyway. 

It went into the dealer's who replaced the battery charger and fuseboard. 

The display panel failed again after one evening. 

We were going away for a week and I took it back as we set off on holiday. Fortunately not too far off route. They mended it by taking off the control panel, waiting five minutes, and undoing and replacing the relay harness (is that the correct term? the bit made by Sargent anyway), the equivalent of switching it on and off again. 

We got to our destination - again we were out of electricity after two days. Minimum use. We charged it up by running it and that helped us get through each day.

The internal habitation light has a mind of its own. It comes on and stays on for no apparent reason. The external light is not much better. 

The habitation door is a bit iffy too!!! 

These all seem common problems but we seem to have them all!!

We love the van but each time we need to get it to the dealer's it is an hour's drive in the van; a 45 minute drive back and a couple of gallons of fuel each way. (One for the van and one for the car to bring the van driver back)

We are talking £20.00 a time. 

To save another journey after this one which is now booked, are there any suggestions?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Folkiedave,

Sorry to hear about your issues. I think you have more than one problem, which maybe manifesting as one, but I am sure we can work it out.

Can you drop me a PM with your chassis number (or VIN), dealer name and a contact e-mail, and I will send you some information that may help to correctly diagnose the issue(s)?

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Ash- can you supply folkiedave with an emall address. He can't PM as he isn't a subscriber (Can he???)


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Telbell,

Thanks, I didn't realise that. I can be contacted on:

[email protected].uk

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Telbell said:


> He can't PM as he isn't a subscriber (Can he???)


No he can't Tell - just in case anyone else is unsure.

It's one of the benefits of forking out the tenner. :wink:

Dave


----------



## folkiedave (Sep 27, 2008)

I have forked out!! 

Dave


----------



## folkiedave (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry that should have read I have forked out now! 

I hadn't before.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

You're a forked folkie now then...... :roll: 

Well done


----------



## folkiedave (Sep 27, 2008)

It seems there is good news and bad news. The good news is we may have discovered the fault which apparently is a known software problem. 

The bad news is that despite this being discussed with both myself and Swift and by Swift and the dealer, the dealer is still waiting for parts. 

Apparently parts are not normally sent to dealers until the defective parts are sent back to Swift. These seems to me to cause unnecessary delay. Particularly in a case like this when Swift were not only aware of the problem - it seems I am by no means the first person this has happened to - but it had been discussed between Swift and the dealer before my motorhome even arrived to be fixed! 

Perhaps someone from Swift would care to comment?


----------



## 105776 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Swift Sundance 580PR electrics*


My wife and I also own a 580PR (08 reg) and have had a similar problem. The control panel has always been a bit dodgy in that it shows the waste water tank as being full when it was empty and showed the fresh water tank as always being full whatever was or was not in it.

The control panel ceased to function without warning literally just as we were about to set off for a few days away. This meant that we had no water pump, no habitation lights and no electric step - this last item proved to be the most inconvenient as my wife has a hip problem and getting in and out of the van was difficult for her.

We decided to carry on with our trip as we were booked in to Caravan Club sites in Henley and Cirencester and, as it happens, managed reasonably well.

Various website forums advised us to try the removing the control panel and reboot it trick but I was wary of doing this in case I somehow invalidated the warranty.

On returning home, I contacted our local dealer who immediately advised me to do exactly what I was told to do as above assuring me that the warranty would not be breached.

This did not work and we took the vehicle to their premises. After inspection, we were told that it is the recharging unit that is the problem, that it had happened regularly to Swift motorhomes and it would have to be replaced.

We were told that, for whatever reason, the part would take some 2 weeks to arrive and we are still waiting nearly 3 weeks later.

We had no plans to go anywhere in the van but I am becoming more than a little impatient particularly as I was told that it is a common problem then, surely ,Swift should be geared up to deal with it.

The van generally is excellent but we have had a number of minor problems (door catches, blind fasteners) and now this.

My major worry is that this recharging problem will recur. Fingers crossed or Swift beware!


----------

